# puppy pics



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

So I took some pics of Piper and Zeus yesterday. Come to show them off!

I was also curious as to Piper's coat. I know she's long haired but I dont know much about long haired dogs in general. It would appear she's losing her puppy fur and wont be a very long coated dog which is fine with me but do long haired shepherds coats grow as they get older at all or will her coat length stay what it is now?

I actually got her into a nice stack too


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

:wub: growing up very nicely. and getting so big!!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

thanks  she sure is! Can anyone answer my coat length question?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Both are gorgeous! Wish I could help with the coat question, but I don't know anything about long coats...although hers does seem a little shorter than most. But I am SO jealous of your property!! To be able to have that much room to take my dogs out off leash... *sigh*


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

beautiful dogs, thanks for sharing


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Piper'sgrl said:


> thanks  she sure is! Can anyone answer my coat length question?


I have 2 longcoats, and it's hard to tell from the pics, but their coats are very different in texture and length. She's in the middle of her first coat change and it will continue to evolve and change colors getting darker in some areas and lighter in others. It will get longer but be a lot more smooth. Here are my 2 LC at 16 wks and then at almost 3yrs and 16 months.

This was Kaiya at 16 weeks:










Here she is now:










Here is Achilles at 16 weeks:









And this is him now:


















I have a love for the longcoats and the end result you get with the contrast in coloring in the layers of the coat.:wub:


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

wow, I was amazed they are growing healthy and brave puppies


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Lakl said:


> I have 2 longcoats, and it's hard to tell from the pics, but their coats are very different in texture and length. She's in the middle of her first coat change and it will continue to evolve and change colors getting darker in some areas and lighter in others. It will get longer but be a lot more smooth. Here are my 2 LC at 16 wks and then at almost 3yrs and 16 months.
> 
> This was Kaiya at 16 weeks:
> 
> ...


Wow thanks so much for the pics and info! So I can be safe in saying that her coat will grow longer. I just have to wait until this first coat change happens. So far having a longhaired sable Shepherd has been such an interesting time in my life and I can't believe how much I've learned since getting her! Thanks so much for all your help!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a sable LC. He's a "short" LC like I think yours will end up being. 

Video of coat changes...I have other pics too if you want.




 
This is his back as he was getting adult coat in:


The biggest changes in coat/size:




What he looks like now:


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

FG167 said:


> I have a sable LC. He's a "short" LC like I think yours will end up being.
> 
> Video of coat changes...I have other pics too if you want.
> Kastle v.h. Basjes Huis - YouTube
> ...


Wow wow wow, that's so cool. You have a beautiful pup! Thanks so muvh for sharing that!


----------



## BarryLRasmussen (Jun 8, 2012)

Growing up very nice dogs. 

Dog Training Collars


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

Beautiful dogs - love seeing the pictures


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

thank you, I'm glad there will be tons more


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

They are both gorgeous dogs. I can't wait to see how Piper looks when she hits adult.


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

thank you im pretty curious too as to how she will turn out.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

Piper'sgrl said:


> thanks  she sure is! Can anyone answer my coat length question?


coat will develop until 7-8 months of age.
last things to get are butt fluffs and bushy tail.
after that there will be just seasonal changes.

that's my experience.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

she is, and is going to be beautiful!!!


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

hattifattener said:


> coat will develop until 7-8 months of age.
> last things to get are butt fluffs and bushy tail.
> after that there will be just seasonal changes.
> 
> that's my experience.


 
Thanks for the heads up! She has her butt fluff but I suppose that still could be her puppy fur. She is starting to get very smooth and shiney as aposed to just a big fluff ball. She is gunna be big I think. I weighed her last week and she was 46lbs so I think in another week or so when I take her in for her last shots she'll be around 50lbs which makes her right on target seeing as she will be 5 months old on the 16th


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

i will add couple of photos to illustrate.

butt at 5 months.










... at 6 months ....










....and at 8 months of age.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Whereas Hondo's long coat length varies greatly from winter to summer - his butt puffs remain constant....it's a freak of nature (lol).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hattifattener, gorgeous butt photos! 
I can't believe I just said that on a forum, LOL!

Seriously, these dogs get more glorious on a monthly basis. I am already seeing a lot of man-hair on Hans and love it! :wub:


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

I agree with you sf- nice butt photos! And thanks for the info. You guys are great! . I took some pics the other day of piper and one of piper and zeus with my good camera.


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

beautiful face! looks like she's smiling constantly!
happy girl.:wub:

@Sunflowers - thank you for compliment!:laugh:


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you, it does look like she is smiling alot haha


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Looove her. She is like Kaiser's sis!


----------

